# Наросты на позвоночнике!! Как их убрать?



## Katerinka (12 Фев 2010)

Мне 20 лет. 
год назад мне прооперировали спондилолистоз. Но наросты так и остались! Не могу нормально стоять, толком не выпрямится и ноги очень слабые. Мне сказали что это всё потому что эти самые наросты на крестце задели таз и не дают ему распрямиться. Мало того. мне заявили. что наросты закупорили дырочки на крестце и скорее всего давят на нервы. А возможно эти наросты убрать? Мне толком никто ничего не говорит... Помогите пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Попов (13 Фев 2010)

Поставьте на форум обследования (рентген, КТ)


----------

